# Outlaw Clubs....



## Nobody (Feb 10, 2013)

In watching the Bill O'Reily show (just happened to be on) late last night as I finally decided to go to bed, there was a guest speaker (do not remember his name) who was giving the actual facts on several Obama claims like jobs, unemployment etc. 

He stated that last year (2012) the number of actual deaths by rifles amounted to 323 as opposed to the deaths by club which was like 467. Interesting!

There is our problem...they should be banning assult clubs not guns lol. No license required, no background check or experience needed. Just saying.....:scratch


----------



## act5860 (Feb 9, 2013)

How many deaths by shovel, hammer, or screwdriver?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Pillows?

BathTubs?

Pairing Knives?

Nylon-stockings?




:scratch


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

interesting that it is double what is was in 2011. Something to be said for that.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Get tons of information from Gun-Facts v6.1.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The Center for Disease Control (CDC) states that as many as 99,000 people in American hospitals die annually from hospital infections they acquired in the hospital.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/4514259


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Guns are actually just for the benifit of the victim. Its a much quicker and cleaner way to go. If I get clipped I hope I get shot. Who the he!! Wants to get beat to death by a dang baseball bat!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

HOw many die from STD's ? perhaps sex should be outlawed that will solve the abortion issue as well


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> HOw many die from STD's ? perhaps sex should be outlawed that will solve the abortion issue as well


Lets not go crazy there JSR5 !!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

act5860 said:


> How many deaths by shovel, hammer, or screwdriver?


Husbands coming home to soon.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> Husbands coming home to soon.


yup there you go back to outlawing sex


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> yup there you go back to outlawing sex


They need to outlaw extra marital sex. Imagine how much we'd save in welfare and other social programs!

Yes, I am pro sterilization for those on goobermint assistance.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You can google, "UCR FBI" and it will take you to the Uniform Crime Reports collected by the FBI each year. All LE agencies turn these in. The UCR will give you detailed reports on the kind of weapons used, number of arrests, convictions, etc. I frequently use the UCR when debating people who want to outlaw "assault weapons".


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Clubs are already outlawed in Texas. It is classified as a prohibited weapon. If you have a baseball bat in your car there better be a ball and glove.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> They need to outlaw extra marital sex. Imagine how much we'd save in welfare and other social programs!
> 
> Yes, I am pro sterilization for those on goobermint assistance.


I call for human neutering, neutering is done to dogs and they are the innocent ones.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe just for the humans that behave as or worse than dogs.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Maybe just for the humans that behave as or worse than dogs.


Nope. All those in correctional facilities, receiving welfare and ask for handouts like the octo-b*tch. Lets not forget 'celebrities' like the Hilton sisters.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Viking said:


> I call for human neutering, neutering is done to dogs and they are the innocent ones.


Are you childfree?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Nope. All those in correctional facilities, receiving welfare and ask for handouts like the octo-b*tch. Lets not forget 'celebrities' like the Hilton sisters.


Yup those are the humans acting like and worse than dogs that I was refering to. You know kinda like a dog who accepts and begs for hondouts and then makes more puppies everytime the opportunity arises if you don't watch em close or lock em up. Howl at the moon and other antics that draw alot of un due attention. Yup those are teh ones I"m taking about.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Yup those are the humans acting like and worse than dogs that I was refering to. You know kinda like a dog who accepts and begs for hondouts and then makes more puppies everytime the opportunity arises if you don't watch em close or lock em up. Howl at the moon and other antics that draw alot of un due attention. Yup those are teh ones I"m taking about.


The difference between the un-neutered prison inmates and un-neutered dogs is two-fold. Most of the prison inmates should be neutered and all of the un-neutered dogs should be locked up or on a leash (with a responsible human at the other end).

There is a slight chance that some of the prison inmates can be rehabilitated. The rest should be neutered so they can't reproduce their defective genes or pass on their defective mind-sets.

The un-neutered dogs WILL act upon their sexual drives when the bitches are in heat and available.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well yes Neutering and speying should go hand in hand.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Nobody said:


> In watching the Bill O'Reily show (just happened to be on) late last night as I finally decided to go to bed, there was a guest speaker (do not remember his name) who was giving the actual facts on several Obama claims like jobs, unemployment etc.
> 
> He stated that last year (2012) the number of actual deaths by rifles amounted to 323 as opposed to the deaths by club which was like 467. Interesting!
> 
> There is our problem...they should be banning assult clubs not guns lol. No license required, no background check or experience needed. Just saying.....:scratch


The 323 was rifle deaths in 2011. Hands, feet, pushing was about 3 times as high.
It's not about public safety. It's about removing your rights. If they were worried about public safety, they wouldn't 
be pushing anti-depressants on everyone in the nation. Posted side affects are homicidal/suicidal behavior.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Clubs are already outlawed in Texas. It is classified as a prohibited weapon. If you have a baseball bat in your car there better be a ball and glove.


That's why when I travel with the rifle their is always a mag and a paper target. LOL


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Nope. All those in correctional facilities, receiving welfare and ask for handouts like the octo-b*tch. Lets not forget 'celebrities' like the Hilton sisters.


I understand the sentiment. But that is exactly the road that the Nazi went down before moving on to euthanasia. Remember we have an out of control government lots of decent people in prison that need not be there. Why should the guy who walked in on his wife polishing the milkman's knob be sterilized?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> They need to outlaw extra marital sex. Imagine how much we'd save in welfare and other social programs!
> 
> Yes, I am pro sterilization for those on goobermint assistance.


Thats against their religion. especially catholics and muslims,they are told to have as many kids as our gov can pay for and support. One muslim in Dearborn had several wives and 52 kids,every single one of them on welfare. Then you have all the others who don't marry just get pg and have kids ,mostly teens. I have a couple grandkids who do this, but one works and the other ones my daughter is raising.

We are a messed up nation now. Most of our families have been replaced with alternate style arrangements what we use to call 'shacking up' or gettign knocked up, no pretty words for not havign values or self respect. Bring back the shotgun weddings and work farms for the fathers. But first we have to clean up their nation and thats not going to happen. Only ones getting married now are homosexuals,and they don't stay married long.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Thats against their religion. especially catholics and muslims,they are told to have as many kids as our gov can pay for and support.


Really now?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

What ever happened to a FREE country? I understand and fully support being responsible for ones own actions. As in if your breed em support them. But all this nonsense about outlawing premarital sex. Legislating morality is just more fascist government intervention. Who I screw, when I screw them, and how I screw them is no ones business as long as they are willing and over the age of consent. 

We really need to get our noses out of other peoples business as long as they are not harming another or infringing on another rights. People need to be free to do as they damn well please. With the single caveat that we each be responsible for own actions and consequences of our conduct. Which again includes supporting and raising any children you create on your own dime. Earned through your own work. Maximum freedom does require accepting personal responsibility.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

LongRider said:


> What ever happened to a FREE country? I understand and fully support being responsible for ones own actions. As in if your breed em support them. But all this nonsense about outlawing premarital sex. Legislating morality is just more fascist government intervention. Who I screw, when I screw them, and how I screw them is no ones business as long as they are willing and over the age of consent.
> 
> We really need to get our noses out of other peoples business as long as they are not harming another or infringing on another rights. People need to be free to do as they damn well please. With the single caveat that we each be responsible for own actions and consequences of our conduct. Which again includes supporting and raising any children you create on your own dime. Earned through your own work. Maximum freedom does require accepting personal responsibility.


That's the problem. Personal Responsibility, not many have it anymore. I will admit, I got pregnant when I was 17. My dad told em, I was old enough to make her, I am old enough to take care of her. Get Out! Yes, I did get on assistance, maybe for about 6 months. Then I knew, I had to get out and get a job and raise my daughter right. I think it's in your upbringing, whether you can stand on your own or not. But there are exceptions, but not many.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Guess where Germany and Hitler got some of their views on euthanasia? The West and the United States. It's even in Mein Kamph and it comes from the Progressive movement that was popular in the early last century.

I knew Muslims in Detroit and they were fairly adamant about not being on welfare, but that didn't translate to taking payments from those who were when it came to operating a corner store. But we don't have them here and there are plenty of store owners making a living on those on "assistance".


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LongRider said:


> What ever happened to a FREE country? I understand and fully support being responsible for ones own actions. As in if your breed em support them. But all this nonsense about outlawing premarital sex. Legislating morality is just more fascist government intervention. Who I screw, when I screw them, and how I screw them is no ones business as long as they are willing and over the age of consent.
> 
> We really need to get our noses out of other peoples business as long as they are not harming another or infringing on another rights. People need to be free to do as they damn well please. With the single caveat that we each be responsible for own actions and consequences of our conduct. Which again includes supporting and raising any children you create on your own dime. Earned through your own work. Maximum freedom does require accepting personal responsibility.


Its not about legislating morality. Its about keeping people from abusing our social welfare programs by spreading their legs and popping out a kid every time they get a new boyfriend or their current one gets out of jail.

If our government didn't hand out money so freely to these types of people then our country wouldn't be so far down the crapper. More people would be working to cover their own expenses and using protection when they have sex.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> Thats against their religion. especially catholics and muslims,they are told to have as many kids as our gov can pay for and support.





PackerBacker said:


> Really now?


I got this one PB. 

Thought we had an "off topic" smilie. Oh well.

Deviation from topic.

There you go again. Lump a group of people together to fit your views. 

I grew up in a catholic family with 5 siblings. Never ONCE did we rely on handouts from the .gov. Both sets of grandparents, all my aunts and uncles, that number in the dozens, and scores of cousins, ever looked or asked for handouts. Our congregation had over 1200 families. I certainly can't speak for them all but I never knew any that bred just to increase their monthly welfare check. 
Sorry Meerkat but you come off as very ignorant and uninformed when you spout off things like that.

And just to be clear, I am not an advocate for the denomination. I divorced myself from the catholic church 30 years ago and never even took a glance back.

OK. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think I know a single church-going Catholic who is on public assistance. Come to think of it, I don't believe that I know anyone who adheres to and regularly and genuinely participates in a belief system, be it Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, Buddhist, Wiccan, or any of a myriad other faiths, who is on public assistance. Perhaps there is a correlation between people with a strong belief system (regardless of faith) and strong morals and ethics?

This is, of course, not to say that atheists or non-religious people cannot have strong morals.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

tenOC said:


> Guess where Germany and Hitler got some of their views on euthanasia?


The "final Solution" was based upon America's Native American policies. The practice of euthanasia defectives began long before Hitler came into power and were the result of studies funded by Nelson Rockefeller. I forget the shrink who did the study but when it came under criticism he moved back(?) to Germany. Where they actually instituted his policies on mental defectives, than criminals and ultimately all those deemed genetically defective.



Grimm said:


> Its not about legislating morality.


So where does criminalizing premarital sex play into it? You said.


Grimm said:


> They need to outlaw extra marital sex.


How is that even a consideration? That seems like a moral judgement. If parasites are the problem, which they are, than quit funding parasites. Criminalizing sex to stop welfare fraud is like outlawing guns to stop murder. Makes absolutely no sense, neither solution has even the remotest connection to the problem. BTW who is "they"

I have never had marital sex in my entire life. Yet I have had many playmates and lovers in the course of my life. I have been in my first monogamous relationship for the past 14 years. I have never been legally married. Not once have I or any of the ladies I dated ever taken a single red cent from the government for any reason. I raised and supported my children all the way through college.

Correction: I did not pay for my oldest daughter's college. She went to Germany on a music scholarship.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Yes, I did get on assistance, maybe for about 6 months. Then I knew, I had to get out and get a job and raise my daughter right.


Did you take personal responsibility and pay it back?


----------

